# Winter tires sticky 2006-2007 season.



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

--The basics :

Get snow tires appropriate to your climate and driving style. If you don't see too much snow during the winter, and you like to drive/corner fast then look into the H-rated or V-rated high performance snow tires like the Dunlop winter sport M3/3D, Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2 or the Blizzak LM-22/LM-25.

If your area gets heavy snow or a lot of packed snow and ice, or you are willing to give up some dry grip and steering response for maximum winter traction then look into a more aggressive Q rated snow tire like the Blizzak WS-50/Revo1 or Michelin X-Ice . Q rated winter tires like these will offer the best in snow traction, but will give up some dry road responsiveness over an H/V rated snow tire to get it.

Choosing between these two categories may be difficult and is mostly a personal preference choice for the tradeoff between snow traction versus dry road handling.

--New/Updated this season and reminders from last season :

New last year was the Blizzak Revo 1. This tire is another Q rated Blizzak much like the WS-50, but trades off a small amount of loose snow traction for better ice, packed snow and freezing rain traction. These are replacing/have replaced the WS-50 in many sizes. Expect slightly (and only slightly) better dry handling and cornering with this tire versus the WS-50. 
Continental has redesigned their TS series of winter tires, but they are still biased more towards dry road handling for lighter snow areas with their rounded shoulders, sporty tread patterns and higher speed rated compounds. Ditto with the Pirelli Sottozero which is replacing the older 210/240 SnowSport tires. The next evolution of the Dunlop Winter Sport M3 is the Winter Sport 3D. The Winter Sport 3D is simply the next generation of the Winter Sport M3, much like the M3 replaced the old Winter Sport M2. No large differences, just an evolution of the tire. Dunlop says that cornering ability in dry should be improved slightly due to a change in the design of the sipes, but we're talking about a very small difference here.

--A final word of advice : Don't wait too long. Ordering early when most products are still available lets you choose what you want to buy rather than being forced to buy what is left over. Best to be ready with products in hand before it snows so that you can put them on when you are ready rather than waiting for a shipment to arrive after the first snow. We should have most inventory available in early October. Tires and wheels purchased together are mounted and balanced at no charge to make changeover easy.

Here is a direct link to the winter tires area :

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp

Other links : 335i coupe winter setups : http://forum.e90fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1682

Don't forget to refer to 'Gary/E46Fanatics' when you order online so that I can look over the order and get the forum credit for the sale. :thumbup:


----------

